# Herstellungsmaterialien



## ephase (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal ein sehr großes lob an euch, die seite ist euch sehr gut gelungen.

Aber leider sieht man nicht mehr bei den Items die man als Spieler herstellen kann, was für Materialien dafür benötigt werden. (Oder hab ich das jetzt irgendwie übersehen??)

Es wäre wirklich super, wenn ihr das wieder implentieren könntet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Daumen Hoch ^^


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Eigentlich sollte das oben in der rechten Spalte unter "Wird hergestellt aus:" angezeigt werden. Kann sein, dass es eben nicht der Fall war, da es ein kleines Problem mit dem Einspielen der neuen Tabellen für Patch 1.12 gab, aber jetzt sollte das alles wieder stimmen.


----------



## ephase (27. August 2006)

Also ich kann dort immer noch nichts entdecken, benutze firefox 1.5.0.6 .

Die rechte Spalte ist bei mir einfach nur weiß.

edit:

also habe festgestellt, dass es bei den ingi sachen angezeigt wird, aber bei den Schmiedekunstsachen (zB http://www.buffed.de/?i=12774)  nicht .


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Stimmt, da lag wohl noch ein kleines Problem vor. Jetzt sollten die benötigten Materialien aber wieder überall richtig angezeigt werden.


----------



## ltdeta (24. September 2006)

Warum gibt es für Verzauberungen kein "Wird hergestellt aus" ?

Wäre doch toll wenn man neben der Verzauberung direkt sieht was dafür benötigt wird.


Ja ich weis das es den Bereich Verzauberungen gibt und man da alle Verzauberungen sieht incl. Materialien.
Jedoch suchen viele über Blasc-Suchfunktion  und da kommt man zum Item über die ID und da steht leider nix nicht einmal ein Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/?i=16252  [Kreutzfahrer]


----------



## Crowley (29. September 2006)

ltdeta schrieb:


> Warum gibt es für Verzauberungen kein "Wird hergestellt aus" ?



Langweilige technische Begründung: Weil Verzauberungen keine Items sind und diese Listen halt nur bei den produzierten Items angezeigt werden und nicht bei den Rezepten. Allerdings ist der Vorschlag recht sinnvoll und ich werde ihn mal vormerken.


----------

